# Closed



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't know how long she's been doing it.

If you want one, I'll send you my Dodo code.
Her house is past the stores.

Please excuse my messy town.


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 24, 2020)

me please!


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 24, 2020)

hii can i please visit ^-^


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 24, 2020)

same here!


----------



## Lucyme (Apr 24, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## Glockachu (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi can I visit?!?!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

Sent you all the code.


----------



## xiheeet (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello! If Hazel is still crafting, I would love to drop by :">


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

xiheeet said:


> Hello! If Hazel is still crafting, I would love to drop by :">


Hazel is done with it now, sorry.


----------



## worfmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

Did I miss this? Bummer!


----------

